# Dzelži / Hardware >  kur likt videokarti?

## andri55

Man ir viena videokarte Kādreiz maksāja 50 Ls. Varbūt kādam vajag?

----------


## Delfins

mna arī ir viens CPU `AMD Duron 650Mhz` savulaik bija `killers`.. maksāja arī pie 50Ls.

Tā kā pērku tavu videokarti par 1Ls  ::  [viss ir relatīvi]

----------


## andri55

Videokarte ir - Model X1600PRO Golden PCI-E 128MB TV-OUT DIV

----------


## Delfins

2Ls

----------


## defs

::

----------


## Slowmo

Nu nē... ši varētu drusciņ vērtīgāka būt  :: 
Tā karte ir uz PCI-E vai AGP? Izskatās, ka abos variantos tāda tika ražota.

----------


## Delfins

takš uzrakstija - PCI-E

----------

